# MTNL broadband



## naru (May 29, 2005)

MTNL is offering a 256 kbps connection with unlimited downloads for 700 bucks a month in Delhi. Has anybody tried it yet? Is it good? 

Another plan is for 400 bucks 500 megs download limit a month.

Which one makes more sense??

On the 2 mbps leased line in my office, i get only 50 kbps download speed. How good will the download speed be in a 256 kbps connection? WIll I b able to download 500 kbps in all of a month in this connection? Does anyone have an idea?

Sify also offers broadband (thru cable). But I hear it sucks majorly.


----------



## saROMan (May 29, 2005)

well bud 256KBitsPS = 256/8 = 32KBytesPS ie ur actual speed......which is quite sufficient for home use....512 ie 64KBPS is great speed....u can d/l the whole world w it  ....also ur off has 2 MBPS ...but certian limitations are applied 4 users..else there wont b any b/w for the off use  ....what do u mean by *WIll I b able to download 500 kbps in all of a month in this connection* ?? u mean  500MB ?? or 500KBPS thru out???  if u mean 500MB then it will b consumed w in a week if u use net heavily..am only talkin bout surfin chattin etc only .....so donn go 4 this 44bucks plan....

yah heard that Sify really sucks....


----------



## naru (May 30, 2005)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## iinfi (May 30, 2005)

i m in mumbai ... i have MTNL landline ...

i cant believe that they are offering unlimited downloads for 700 bucks .... 
r u dead sure that it is unlimited downloads ....


----------



## naru (May 30, 2005)

It's MTNL Triband. I think the (nearabout) same schemes are offered by BSNL CellOne in other cities.

The MTNL Plan Name is TriB 590NU. You can check it out on their site.

Speed Offered: 256kbps 

Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): UNLIMITED at night (500megs limit daytime usage) 

Validity: monthly 

Price: Rs 670/-


----------



## iinfi (May 31, 2005)

ah!! .... this plan was launched abt a week or two back .....

i thought unlimited trasfer for 24 hrs ..


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 3, 2005)

i really like the new night unlim plan, i think i'm gonna get one


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 3, 2005)

MTNL always hide actual costs. There must be some catch. ANd they have their slogan saying that they are transparent. Lier...........Somebody give the Lio-meter from Karan's hands.


----------



## funky_boy (Jun 3, 2005)

i 1st one makes more sense


----------



## SHell (Jun 4, 2005)

The TRIB590U plan offers unlimited download from 12 in the
night to 8 in the morning.

I just hope that MTNL doesn't keeps track of bulk downloads.
if they don't then the plan is good.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 4, 2005)

saROMan said:
			
		

> yah heard that Sify really sucks....


It's getting better now. Disconnections rates have gone down and speeds can vary from 35 to100 kbps in 256 kbps package. Sometimes 900kbps (900*32)at rare ocaasions


----------



## naru (Jun 6, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> MTNL always hide actual costs. There must be some catch. ANd they have their slogan saying that they are transparent. Lier...........Somebody give the Lio-meter from Karan's hands.



ya i checked that. But i doubt if MTNL lies anymore than pvt isps.

its 590 bucks pm + 80 bucks modem rental. Apart from that there's just the one-time 1,300 buck installation charges. Nothing else.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 6, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> MTNL always hide actual costs. There must be some catch. ANd they have their slogan saying that they are transparent. Lier...........Somebody give the Lio-meter from Karan's hands.



i think its private operators who hide costs .... not MTNL .... atleast i dont feel so ....
their lack of technical know how and inability to provide info cant be stated as hiding information ...

take reliance info ...
they charge u for miss calls 
ask u to pay interim amount for excess usage ... (which they themselves dont know what usage is excess usage)....
faulty billing ....
and what not ....


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 6, 2005)

as far as i know MTNL nvr hides anything, in wat scheme have they cheated??? as far as i know in none. I have already selected TriB NU plan.


----------

